# Sicker than a dog on Paxil ??



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Ok, this is my 2nd time taking Paxil 10 mg. After 5 days, I am now getting very sick to my stomach, nausea, diarhea, no appetite, burning stomach, added anxiety, hot flashes. Just feel so sick, just like the first time I tried taking it, about 6 mnths ago. I took a librax, which is a antispasmodic/small amt of librium in it, just to calm my gut, it has helped a bit. I am considering quitting this drug tommorrow, since I've only been on it 6 days, and it is making me too sick, but does help the worrying feelings, and anxious thoughts. Too bad, but it just really messes my body up. Could I be having again a bad reaction to it, could I possibly just not be able to take ssri antidepressants ????


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

My dr told me about 4% of the population can't tolerate SSRIs. I am one of them. However I am taking 5mg (low dose) of lexapro. For some reason, only God knows why I've been able to tolerate this med at this dose. Over this, I can't sleep, get anxious, etc. I wanted to jump off a bridge with Paxil, Prozac, zoloft,..all of those. It was terrible. Have you tried something like wellbutrin?


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I've tried about 6 anti deps. SSRI's seem to be the worst for me







It made me feel great mentally but gave me D and pimples, I stuck with it for 3 months feeling awful but the final straw came when my body started acting pregnant because of it even though I wasn't! I know they work great for some but it sounds to me like your body doesn't like Paxil much (neither did mine!). Maybe talk to your doctor about what it's doing to you. Good luck!


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

I haven't tried wellbutrin, but from what I've heard it causes more anxiety. I agree, I think I'm on of those who just cannot tolerate ssri antidepressants, whether it be Paxil, Prozac, etc....I am going off today,I've only beenn taking for 6 days, and if I'm going to go off, now is the time to do it. I will just take my Prilosec daily, and LIbrax as needed. I also take a multivitamin, and I'm on hrt (hormones) which i think ssri's seeem to also influence.


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

I will probably feel like total #### nxt few days, but I've got to get off this stuff now. I will not be taking it this morning, I'm finished with the ssri antidepressant route, glad it works for some, mentally, it's great, physically it just wreaks my body.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Just be careful going off it. If you need to keep taking it but halve the dose (I ended up halving it then quartering it before I did away with it but again that was after 3 months). Good luck, I hope the side effects wear off quickly for you!


----------



## Gutguy22 (Jul 6, 2004)

Cvoor, I'm on 10mg of paxil, and it seems to help. If I had started on 10mg though I'm pretty sure I'd have felt really bad even on day 6 like you. You might want to start on a lower dose and give it a little more time. I'm a wimp when it comes to meds so I started on only 2.5 mgs for a few days, then 5, etc. Even then I felt ill for a while. If you don't have the extended release version you can chop up the pills and start slower.


----------

